# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σύστημα Σιδερώματος >  Stiroplus SP-1022 - εκτόνωση ατμού

## dimitris444

Καλημέρα σας,

θα ηθελα να σας ρωτήσω μια γνώμη σχετικα με το σύστημα σιδερώματος του τίτλου.
Ξαφνικά , και ενω το δοχείο ειχε νερο, άρχισε να κανει εκτονωση του ατμου απο μια βαλβίδα εξοδου που εχει στο κατω μερος της βασης
με εναν χαρακτηριστικό ηχο (σφύριγμα) που παραπέμπει σε τρενο  :Smile:  καθε φορα που παταω τη σκανδαλη του ατμου.
εχει κανεις εμπειρια απο παρόμοια άβλαβη ή για το πως μπορω να αρχισω να ψάχνω το πως θα το επισκευάσω?

Σας ευχαριστώ

----------


## Panoss

Η βαλβίδα εξόδου στο κάτω μέρος της βάσης μήπως είναι βαλβίδα ασφαλείας που ανοίγει σε περίπτωση που η πίεση μέσα στο μπόιλερ ξεπεράσει κάποιο όριο;
Αν ναι, τότε η πίεση στο μπόιλερ έχει ξεπεράσει αυτό το όριο. Ή η βαλβίδα ασφαλείας είναι χαλασμένη.

----------


## 9JP9QZ

Καλησπέρα σας,έχω ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα με τον κύριο dimitri 444 για την stiroplus sp1022 .Αναφερθήκατε πάνω για μια βαλβίδα που πιθανότατα να φταίει, τι κάνουμε σε αυτή την περίπτωση? Το πάμε για επισκευή, εννοώ φτιάχνετε, είναι κάτι που μπορούμε να το κάνουμε μόνοι μας?

----------

